# Mutoh rj900x icc profiles



## benski (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello, it's been almost a year and still I cannot press correct colors. Having difficulties achieving alot of nice vibrant colors. In Adobe illustrator I work with rgb. I tried cmyk but my colors are very dull looking. Then when I do find a color I can work with I can print and press 90 shirts fine then suddenly my colors slightly change. Same ink, same paper, same temp, same time etc. Recently I purchased xrite colormunki to calibrate my display and my printer, made an icc profile and my results are worse. I really wouldn't mind paying for training services for color management but it's not offered in my city. If anybody has any ideas any help would be appreciated. 

Printer:MUTOH RJ 900X
RIP: WASATCH
INK/PAPER : TRIED SEVERAL


----------



## ejnrby (Oct 20, 2014)

What inks are you using now? The RIP/ICC profiles you use aren't going to make much of a difference if you're constantly switching out inks.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

Your ink supplier should have profiles available.


----------



## benski (Dec 30, 2016)

Im definitely not switching out inks consistently. In 4 years maybe 3 times. I may have figured out part of my problem. wasatch only accepts cmyk profiles and my Xrite colormunki photo creates rgb icc's only. I was not aware of that. Also my pneaumatic heat press is from China. Its garbage. For some strange reason if I press a jersey or shirt my sleeves always are slightly different color. Smaller piece absorbs more heat perhaps...


----------



## FBGThomas (Mar 3, 2016)

FYI, I tried to respond to your last message but your inbox is full!


----------



## benski (Dec 30, 2016)

FBGThomas said:


> FYI, I tried to respond to your last message but your inbox is full!


Hi Thomas can you please try again. It keeps saying I have 4 stored messages but Im unable to find them or get rid of them. thanks.


----------

